# Ohio Plants.



## keithdude5 (Nov 30, 2010)

Anyone have any low to moderate light live plants in ohio they need to thin out? Willing to pay if necessary. Either PM me or post here if so/


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

well i did unitl i got my new tank...


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

You can also check www.Aquabid.com and the plant swap section.


----------

